# Kelly Pavlik vs Bernard Hopkins



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Kelly Pavlik* (pictured left)

Fighting out of: Ohio
Age: 27
Height: 6 ft 2 in
Weight: 170 lb
Record: 34-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Gary Lockett (Win - TKO)_

*Bernard Hopkins* (pictured right)

Fighting out of: Philadelphia
Age: 43
Height: 6 ft 1 in
Weight: 170 lb
Record: 48-5-1 and 1 NC

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Joe Calzaghe (Loss - SD)_


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

This is gonna kick some ass:thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

As much as I love the executioner this prob isnt gonna pretty for him  .


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Even though I like Hopkins and will be rooting for him I am betting 5K on Pavlik.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Pavlic fights with such an awesome intensity--- he just spills his heart into each fight--- I just HAVE to root for that--- PAVLIC all the way. +rep for such a good thread MLS.

O


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man I hope Pavlik smokes Hopkins.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

4k on Kelly
lets go Pavlik!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

BOth Men are hard to finish, I love me some good B-hop action but I feel Pavlik has this


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've never watched Pavlik fight because I don't watch boxing anymore but I dropped 35k on him because MLS went heavy on Kelly.​ 
That's my breakdown on the fight boys. :thumb02:​


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

cabby said:


> BOth Men are hard to finish,



isnt that the truth--- its gonna be a good fight :thumb02:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry for mi ignorance guys, BUT how does this beating thing work? I am not much of a gambler except for roosters when I was growing up back home (its legal in my country)and a case of select beer on fights, but I may be interested in a little wager to make things a bit more interesting:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:.

O


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao. i was the only person to bet on B-Hop.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

holy shit people actually bet on pavlik...


----------

